# Drying Time



## tnfishdaddy (Nov 5, 2021)

I trimmed up some small trees today that needed gone. Not sure if any of these will work or not. I was curious about how long everyone let's their wood dry? I know it depends on where you live and humidity etc. I'm just looking for a ball park. Lol I just want to build a slingshot but don't have any dry wood.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can use the microwave drying technique .
Drying Natural Forks | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com) 
Microwave drying natural forks... | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com) 
Microwave drying natural forks... | Slingshots Forum (slingshotforum.com)


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

If you do decide to wait for them to dry, I'd suggest sealing the ends with wood glue, wax, etc. and to not strip the bark. This will help prevent them from cracking.

Those look like wild cherry forks and they will make some nice slingshots.


----------



## tnfishdaddy (Nov 5, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> If you do decide to wait for them to dry, I'd suggest sealing the ends with wood glue, wax, etc. and to not strip the bark. This will help prevent them from cracking.
> 
> Those look like wild cherry forks and they will make some nice slingshots.


Thanks. I was wondering what kind of wood it was.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I put mines in my car trunk, all ends sealed with lacquer or wax, wait for 6 months. Look at my signature.

If you want to microwave, make sure you know what you're doing...


----------

